# Have A Read



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/opinions/predator-protection-the-antis-endgame/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rubbish! It never stops amazing me that people care so much about what others are doing that does not effect them. The silliness will never end.


----------

